# Slow but productive night



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Launched around 11 o'clock did not gig anything till 3 then had a limit by 4


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Job*

Same with me on Tues. night. Nothing happening till the tide change around 2:30







and things heated up. Were you in Fl. or AL.?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Were you gigging out of the Gheenoe?

Greg


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, I was gigging out of the gheenoe I was in FL.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying the Gheenoe and doing what I only dreamed about. I am however designing some flounder lights for the Malibu Stealth 14 I got. If I come up with something that works well, I'll try to post it. Good luck

Greg


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, four hours is a long stretch with nothing in the box, but it's all well worth it when you get on em good!


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

want to tip a brother off ?
i'm going out friday and was thinkin about hittin Big Lagoon


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I am going tonight in orange beach. Tide shift comes back in at 6 ish pm so by dark things should be good to go


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

same here. i'll be out in big lagoon. not sure if i was going right around dark, might wait until the tide evens up around midnight and catch it on the hi rise.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went again last night saw a few small ones only one decent one. The water never cleared up


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

This is for alabama point. It has already shifted and is starting to come back in


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

This one is for Pensacola bay entrance. Hope this helps.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

These are the Iphone apps I use for floundering !


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm new to the flounder gigging. I live in Pace. Where is a good place to go near here and what tide is the best to fish? Thanks


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

Not sure about where in Fl. But incoming tide is best but outgoing is good too. Pretty much as long as the tide is moving


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

it's Pace right outside of Pcola. Thank you very much for the advice. I'm new to it, but I'm learning every night where to go and not go.


----------

